# What is amano shrimps bioload compared too?



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Trying to gather up some intel before BA's midnight sale.

Acording to this site it states Mr. Amano recommends 2 Amano shrimp per 1 gal of water. http://aqualandpetsplus.com/Bug, Algae Eating Shrimps.htm

This is my current tank.

Tank: 10gal bare bottom config.
Filters: AC20 w/meshed intake + DIY sponge filter from a IIRC AC110 sponge
Sub+Wood: Planted in cups/bottles w/natural gravel and a piece of mopani wood.
Water change: 1-2gal (10-20%) about every 2-3 days and 20% weekly (until I have time to hook it up to my aquaponics setup)
Temp: 25C
GH: 120
Kh: 120
pH: 7.4
NitrItes: 0
NitrAtes: IIRC ~5

Livestock for tank:
5 x zebra danios
1 x oto cat
1 x amano shrimp (lost some to landwalking and just mysteriously vanished inside the tank with no body found)

Plants in tank*:
-Hydrophillia
-Giant Hydro
-Java Moss
-Java Fern
-Windowlov Fern
-Crypto Wendtii
-Ludwiga Repens
*There is a light coating of algae on everything and some plants a a lot more.

I would like to know how much bioload an amano shrimp will produce compared to the nearest fish of similar bioload. I was thinking of putting 10-15 amanos in the tank and giving supplimental feedings


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

I have very similar setup to yours in my 10Gl and currently have 9 amanos + 10 RCS + 1CRS and much more fish then you. My amanos doing well and not producing a lot of bioload. Regarding supplemental feeding, if you have algae don't feed them too much as they will stop eating your algae. I think 10 should be no problem for your setup.


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

BTW. It will be a limit in BAs of 1 set of shrimps per customer


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

And a "set" is how many shrimps? 10-20?


----------



## ppaskova (Apr 27, 2010)

george said:


> And a "set" is how many shrimps? 10-20?


3 for $1.99 - Check their flayer !!!


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

ppaskova said:


> BTW. It will be a limit in BAs of 1 set of shrimps per customer


Does that limit it to 'per visit'? If not take 20 visits.


----------

